# Inquisitor Adiemus Gruss - The Daemon Host



## vacantghost (Feb 16, 2008)

"Listen... do you hear it?" whispered the grand Inquisitor. "Do you hear the howls and silent wails of the daemons? Do you hear the cries and screams of the tortured souls? Do you not?"

Inquisitor Adiemus Gruss is an unusual character, he is dark yet bright, cold yet warm... His loyalty to the Chaos gods is hidden with hatred but his to the great emperor, the saviour of humanity is unshaken. And this is his tragic yet heroic story...

It was in the middle of the night, on some planet in the obsidian sector of the klagtruz segmentum. The night sky was filled with stars, a mysterious a quiet red moon. All that was breaking up the cosy ambience was the feint crackle of the fire, you could feel a light breeze flow through your hair, it was a fine night. "Ahh, look at those pretty stars, now brothers, this is a sight you shan't forget. A tireless sky, the majority of the imperium and the adeptus astartes and the rest of the lot are so used to a foggy gray skies. A shattered, broken city engulfed in smoke which smelt of burnt bodies and vehicles. The atrocious sight of bodies with cut off limbs and blood everywhere! But look at this. Amazing isn't it?" said Gruss in a dreamy voice. "Yes my Lord, this is indeed quite unbelievable, such wonderful scenery is quite rare to come by in the 41st millenium." answered one of Gruss's loyal Templar marines. "Aye, indeed it is." Gruss replied. And he lied his head down on his overpacked back pack, admiring the sight with eyes slowly... closing... 
"Gruss! Get out of here! NOW! aaaAAaAah! -silence- Gruss, your time has CO----" The inquisitor woke up straight way as he muttered the Litany of Purification. His eyes were agressively forced shut, his face brought to a halt, there wasn't a single trace of emotion, all there was were droplets of sweat trickling down his gruffy face. What he saw wasn't human, nor was it a normal chaos entity. It was what was known as the DAEMON HOST OF NURGLE.

Hey please comment and give advice, critiscism is wanted and if you guys liked the introduction i would go on and write the rest!!!:biggrin::victory::grin:


----------

